# Kinetic water ram for 75 new in box with carry case



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Bought this last night http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/tls/2091948660.html and will pick it up when I am in Seattle for newyears. I dont do a whole lot of drain service, but im kind of a tool guy (buy $hit I dont really need) Anyone ever used these or have opinions?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I haven't but there's a thread on it though. They say it's pretty cool.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

It's great for drum traps and bathtubs in general. It makes a big mess though. I don't really use it anymore for sinks because it is so messy.


----------

